# v2 pure ro system cartridge replacement.



## kirk (27 Mar 2014)

Hi all, noticed that my ro is leaving the unit at 2ppm so soon I will need to change the resin and the 10"  5 micron sediment along with 10" carbon filter for the first time.  My questions are 1) are these 10" filters all generic.2) where is the best place to get them from price wise?.   thanks in advance.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (27 Mar 2014)

You'll probably only need to change the DI resin pal


----------



## kirk (27 Mar 2014)

Hi mate how's things? I was thinking that too but the filters look grotty too. I'd like to get some anyway. I was looking earlier at the colour changing resin but then I'd have to buy a clear chainbor.  I suppose its pointless. Who do you use for you ro bits? I've heard good stuff about the ro man.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (27 Mar 2014)

Hey mate, I'm good thanks, how are you? Yeah I use RO man mate. I had to replace the two filters and two casings when they froze year before last.  He's got everything you'll need mate.


----------



## kirk (28 Mar 2014)

Glad to hear it. I'm ok just having a few tank disasters in the last 48 hrs so close to throwing in the towel on this set up its driving me nuts. Algae, distribution, list goes on, this hobby certainly tests us. I'll stick a pic of the mess I've ended up with in my journal later   Thanks again.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (28 Mar 2014)

kirk said:


> Glad to hear it. I'm ok just having a few tank disasters in the last 48 hrs so close to throwing in the towel on this set up its driving me nuts. Algae, distribution, list goes on, this hobby certainly tests us. I'll stick a pic of the mess I've ended up with in my journal later   Thanks again.



Persevere pal, it'll all come good. 
All the best,
N


----------



## REDSTEVEO (29 Apr 2015)

kirk said:


> Hi all, noticed that my ro is leaving the unit at 2ppm so soon I will need to change the resin and the 10"  5 micron sediment along with 10" carbon filter for the first time.  My questions are 1) are these 10" filters all generic.2) where is the best place to get them from price wise?.   thanks in advance.



 Your V2 Pure RO Unit is pushing out water at only 2ppm and you want to change the filters. How old is it. I have only just bought mine and the water goes in at 154ppm and comes out at 5ppm, I thought that was brilliant, are you expecting te reading to be zero ppm? Has it ever kicked out water at 0ppm? What is the water going in at and what is the ppm of your tap water? Mine is the V2 Pure 100 Advanced which can produce 380 litres per day. Just about to post something on here about RO water and the relation to TDS. Don't want to hijack your thread.

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## kirk (29 Apr 2015)

Hello Steve, well funny thing is mine is not zero at the moment,  I've got to get new membrane di resin also.  I do aim for 0 ppm. For aquatic use as I like to know there's nothing going into our crs sbs tank other than me remineralizing with salty.  anything that comes out upto 8ppm I use for window cleaning or mirrors around the house, shower doors, tank glass etc. , to answer your questions yes if everything is spot on you should have 0ppm. Check that you di resin is packed in tight, after a few days running I get a channel along the top of the resin by passing the resin rasing the ro water that comes out to as much as 12 ppm.

I add a bit of fresh di, repack then it lowers it to 0ppm.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (30 Apr 2015)

My RO filter does not have the resin cartridge.

Steve.


----------

